# Wonderful North Dakota



## BRDCHSR (Oct 31, 2006)

I returned home to Idaho yesterday after a fantastic week with my son pheasant hunting in North Dakota. I have made the trip twice a season for the last (8) years. When I wake up in the morning one of the very first things that enter my mind is going to North Dakota with my son and Brittanys to hunt pheasants.
I was introduced to North Dakota pheasant hunting by one of the guys I worked with in Idaho. We worked at a chemical plant together. He is from North Dakota. The plant closed its doors (6) years ago. He moved back to North Dakota. His parents ran a dairy and have since retired from the dairy and put the ground into CRP. 
I hunted pheasants in Idaho with my dad starting in the early 60's and have loved it with a passion since. Our birds went away due to the clean farming and pump irrigation. The ditches and canals gradually all went away and so did most of the birds. My pheasant hunting now consists of going to Fish and Game ground. The Fish and Game plants birds bi-weekly on their ground for us to shoot. We pay a $23.75 fee for a permit that allows us to shoot six birds. We can buy as many permits as we can use. However shooting these planted birds does not compare with the wild birds of the past and the birds of North Dakota.
I want to thank North Dakota and my friends I have made there for allowing me and my son to hunt there. We are able to save enough money over the year for us to come there. This year was marginal with the cost of gas. Also the small motel that we have stayed at every year since we started hunting there has almost doubled its price. It was sold this summer to a family from Utah and they really raised the price. 
We hunt PLOTS ground most of the time but do hunt on the private ground when we can get together with my friend.
I really want to say thanks to "Dennis" and his family for making the last few years so memorable. I will continue to travel to North Dakota as long as my health and funds allow it. I also want to thank North Dakota for the PLOTS program that makes it possible for us with limited funds to have a place to hunt. Thanks to the landowners and every one involved with the program. 
I hope to make it back next month. So if you see me around with the liscense plate from Idaho that reads BRDCHSR wave or say hi.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice story! Glad you had a good time. :beer: Enjoy it, because the good ol' days are now and we could end up like Idaho in a few years!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the great story! Shoot me a pm...I'm going to be stationed in Mountain Home beginning this January for 4 years. I'll be making the trip to ND at least once each year around the first week of Nov to pheasant hunt, waterfowl, and bowhunt my property. It'll be me and the dogs...be happy to pick you up on the way or try to work something out!

Anyway, thanks again for the story. Feel free to email me as well: [email protected]

Mike


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

taddy1340,

I was never stationed at Mt Home when I was in the USAF, but a couple of gentlmen I was serving with, were stationed there earlier in thier carrers, and oftened talked about how great Idaho was. Best of luck to you.


----------

